# Intake Flap Motor Recall



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

From my local VW tech:
On Feb 21st VW just announced the Q3 recall. This recall involves checking the intake runner flap motor and performing basic settings on the motor. If BS performs OK, then there will be an update on the ECM.
If the BS test fails, you get the update and a new motor.
The TSB is 01-08-08.
Looks like APR, Revo, and GIAC will have to update their software yet again.


----------



## thenew3 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (NoRegrets78)*

Can anyone get a PDF of this TSB? or more info on which vehicles it affects?


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (NoRegrets78)*

wonderful news - my mom's car keeps having this issue.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

There is no vin range...it's all vehicles 06-08 according to him. Call your local dealer and provide your vin to find out if you're affected before you take it in just in case.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (mwwVW)*

your tech is wrong it's not a recall its a "required vehicle update" which is different than a recall in the sense that people will not be notified they will just check cars at the dealer and if need be do the 03 update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

My apologies...I must have misunderstood.
Either way, modded or not...this is a REQUIRED fix and will be performed if needed.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

I finally get my PCV fixed, and then this code pops up yesterday. Now, hopefully this will fully cure the issues. Is the new updated SW gaurenteed to wipe all aftermarket SW out?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes...the procedure is the same as the OY recall and will remove your aftermarket software.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks NG. Man that sucks it removes the SW. Now that I moved, I live at least 2 hours away from my GIAC dealer. Is there anyway this could contribute to my 2-3 psi loss? I have replaced PCV (upgraded to 4 checkvalves) and run the Forge DV...as well as cleaned (with rubbing acohol) all hoses and replaced all clamps throughout the Intake System (no leaks anywhere). Anyone got any thoughts on this? Sorry to jack NG, if you want I will post in different thread (just wasn't sure if this could be the culprit or not).


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

This should not affect boost pressures...here is his explanation of what it actually does...
"Your intake has a flap in it. This flap moves so air can flow faster depending on rpm and engine load. The motor that moves this flap is also a position sensor. This motor/sensor is a POS and fails often on the 2.0T's. After vw found a problem and everyone had a failing sensor, they made the sensor better...but it still failed. Then they said oops, the sensor was good all along, the programming was bad luhlz...Recall..."


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

So will this show up on the VAS just like a regular update ?
Or do we have to go "looking for it" ?


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_























This is the new "OY". It's S0040


----------



## JeffreyTT (Jun 11, 2001)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (NoRegrets78)*

Here is the one I have...


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

Thats the exact bulletin I read this morning, thanks for posting that!
And LOL at doing that intake motor flap in 70 minutes...


----------



## chewbacca5017 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (JeffreyTT)*

Dang... I wonder how much this would set me back, as I am chipped. I guess I'll just cross my fingers and hope I don't have to deal with this anytime soon.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

how does the dealer "check the ecm to ensure it has not been tuned"?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Problem is you'd have to sign a waver or something saying you're chipped when you bring it to the dealer for anything else me thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (mwwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwwVW* »_how does the dealer "check the ecm to ensure it has not been tuned"?

they don't they just flash the car and couldn't care if you are chipped or not, if you choose to not have the flash down you sign a waver telling vw you have a tuned ecm the tech sends it to voa and they put it on file that your car has a tuned ecu


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So basically if you keep your mouth shut no one will ever know......
If the glove doesn't fit......you must Acquit!!!


----------



## Edwin T. (Oct 9, 2006)

What happens if you have the upgraded fuel pump? I was about to get one. Will it damage my engine to drive from the dealer back to my tuner?


----------



## Revo Technical (Jan 9, 2003)

It will be fine to drive until you get reflashed by your tuner again.
Rereflashed?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_It will be fine to drive until you get reflashed by your tuner again.
Rereflashed?









if you look on the tsb it only says it is for the B ecu's, meaning at this point in time us 2007 and newer guys are safe....but as for 2006 guys you all get robin's rereflash.....lets just hope their is never going to be a rerereflash


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I've already had my intake flap replaced under warranty. I wonder if they will leave me alone? I've had no CEL's since the replacement.


----------



## dsire (Jan 21, 2001)

*Re: (WISVW)*

OK, I don't have a MIL on, but I do have the software revision 8EO910115P that calls for a flapper motor replacement (without checking for chipped software if I read the TSB right)
So it needs to "fail" (pull the plug?) first to get a replacement?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
they don't they just flash the car and couldn't care if you are chipped or not, if you choose to not have the flash down you sign a waver telling vw you have a tuned ecm the tech sends it to voa and they put it on file that your car has a tuned ecu
 i took my car in to have an ac vent replaced under warranty. when i picked it up they had done the headlight adjuster cap recall done as well as the OY update...which was flashed over my GIAC. they never bothered to call or ask me to sign anything. i knew i could have it reflashed so i didnt bother telling they or bitching to avoid getting any warranty affected.


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm trying to hold off going to the dealer for anything because APR hasn't updated their files yet to include the 0040 patch. Sooner I get to the dealer for anything is the sooner I'll be running stock waiting for the new flash.
I'm sure all the Chip guys will have something quick.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting this, great to know. I need to schedule a visit. This is worth having to do a rereflash in my eyes.


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

Can I still get this checked/done for free even if I'm 3,000 miles past my warranty?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Can I still get this checked/done for free even if I'm 3,000 miles past my warranty?









i just called vw and checked into this and yes you can, as long as it applies to your vin number and ecu


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_And where is that vin# located?

VIN number is stamped on every panel in your car! Most visible places though are the bottom right corner of your windshield if looking at the car from the outside, or on the inside of the door. Also on your car registration, probably your insurance statement and a few other places.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_And where is that vin# located?

the dealership will check it for you to see if it applies, just call them and give them your vin number


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (milan616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milan616* »_VIN number is stamped on every panel in your car! Most visible places though are the bottom right corner of your windshield if looking at the car from the outside, or on the inside of the door. Also on your car registration, probably your insurance statement and a few other places.

Sorry for the confusion, I thought the bulletin was referring to the ECU vin# not the car.


----------



## milan616 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: (Rogerthat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogerthat* »_Sorry for the confusion, I thought the bulletin was referring to the ECU vin# not the car. 

No worries, it can be confusing! ECU is only likely to have a part number and current software revision.


----------



## Spax MC (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (milan616)*

can you check for those codes with a vagcom? (yes you can stupid







)
than i'd know whether its an issue on mine or not, or do you have to go in regardless. mine is a late 05 build


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (NoRegrets78)*

It is a required vehicle update called the O3. We check the software level and update if necessary and check the part number on that intake flap motor. If it has the old part number we replace, if not we just do the update. If you have a later 2007+ then you should be in the clear as far as replacing the motor goes.


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

This sucks! I had my revo for three weeks and I'm getting my 10,000 mile svc tomorrow. I have an 07 but it was built in late 06. can anyone clear something up for me? My revo dealer said I need to give them a copy of my work order saying the dealer flashed my ecu with an update that wiped out my revo so they can send it to revo to get permission to reflash my car at no cost and it takes two to three days. I'm going to go through withdrawls.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (U.G.MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *U.G.MKV* »_This sucks! I had my revo for three weeks and I'm getting my 10,000 mile svc tomorrow. I have an 07 but it was built in late 06. can anyone clear something up for me? My revo dealer said I need to give them a copy of my work order saying the dealer flashed my ecu with an update that wiped out my revo so they can send it to revo to get permission to reflash my car at no cost and it takes two to three days. I'm going to go through withdrawls.

The list of ECM part numbers I have seen does not list the 1k0 907 115H which is what you will have in your 07, so you should be in the clear.
If you are going to the dealer you originally purchased your Revo from then they will be able to do it on the spot. If you are going to another dealer just bring your original invoice as well as the dealer repair order and there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you are going to the dealer you originally purchased your Revo from then they will be able to do it on the spot. If you are going to another dealer just bring your original invoice as well as the dealer repair order and there shouldn't be a problem.

One of the few tuners out there who actually outline this policy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.revotechnik.com/products/faq.aspx

_Quote »_
6. What do I do if the main dealer updates my factory software?
We update our performance software based on the latest factory version of software for the given ECU. Once an update has been released by the main dealer, we rebuild and release a new performance version. If your car is updated at the main dealer your Revo dealer can reinstall your performance software free of charge.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*

Hasn't this been out for awhile? I got a CEL back in the fall and when I scanned it with the vag com, that's the error I picked up. They replaced it before I got flashed, and it's been fine since. So what is new about this update?


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Hasn't this been out for awhile? I got a CEL back in the fall and when I scanned it with the vag com, that's the error I picked up. They replaced it before I got flashed, and it's been fine since. So what is new about this update?

The latest, as indicated earlier by the OP, was that VW's engineers(?) determined it wasn't a motor issue but was the programming that controlled it.
I can only guess that they simply increased the deadband to allow more slop without setting a CEL. There's really not a whole lot to programming a servo...


----------



## SleepinGLI (Jan 20, 2008)

if your revo dealer is like mine, they know you well enough that they will do it for free.
I disconnected my battery the other day, and it reverted back to stock. Called, told them the situation, and they told me to stop by anytime and they'd reset it.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
The latest, as indicated earlier by the OP, was that VW's engineers(?) determined it wasn't a motor issue but was the programming that controlled it.
I can only guess that they simply increased the deadband to allow more slop without setting a CEL. There's really not a whole lot to programming a servo...

I guess I misread the OP then. In that case, I wonder when they replaced mine, if they updated the programming. It was either the motor being bad or the updated programming, because like I said, no CEL since.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_
I guess I misread the OP then. In that case, I wonder when they replaced mine, if they updated the programming. It was either the motor being bad or the updated programming, because like I said, no CEL since.

And that's the weird part. The software fix is new. If you have Vag-Com you can check to see if you were given some kind of early update but most likely they just changed the motor.
[jinx]I only had the CEL one time and disconnected the electrical connector and reconnected it. I haven't had the problem since. Results seem to be sporadic?[/jinx]


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
And that's the weird part. The software fix is new. If you have Vag-Com you can check to see if you were given some kind of early update but most likely they just changed the motor.
[jinx]I only had the CEL one time and disconnected the electrical connector and reconnected it. I haven't had the problem since. Results seem to be sporadic?[/jinx]

Yeah, I had the battery disconnected as well, and it took care of it for awhile. Then it came back for awhile. One time the CEL disappeared on its own. The rest of the times it stayed on. 
I guess the weirdest/most ironic part is that I got the CEL from it right after I installed the boost gauge, which obviously the T fitting is right around that area. I think it's a coincidence since its happened to stock 2.0T's, but still weird. 
Finally, when the CEL did come on, it didn't seem to affect anything performance wise, mileage wise, and it didn't run rough or anything of the sort.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_Finally, when the CEL did come on, it didn't seem to affect anything performance wise, mileage wise, and it didn't run rough or anything of the sort.









Well the code I found was:
P2008 18440 Intake Manifold Runner Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 
The Self-Study manual for this motor refers to the intake flap as "open to eliminate flow resistance and reduction in engine performance". (however the manual does have a few noticeably wrong facts in it...)
The question is if Ross-Tech's translators and the Self-Study manual coincide.
The flaps are used as described by the self-study guide:

_Quote »_
• To improve cold engine idling
• To improve charge efficiency at start-up
• In overrun mode


So you might see a problem on cold starts and you won't see as strong a response during engine breaking... Otherwise it's just another CEL on a dub.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Well the code I found was:
P2008 18440 Intake Manifold Runner Control Circuit/Open Bank 1 
The Self-Study manual for this motor refers to the intake flap as "open to eliminate flow resistance and reduction in engine performance". (however the manual does have a few noticeably wrong facts in it...)
The question is if Ross-Tech's translators and the Self-Study manual coincide.
The flaps are used as described by the self-study guide:

So you might see a problem on cold starts and you won't see as strong a response during engine breaking... *Otherwise it's just another CEL on a dub*.










Haha, nothing new there. Yeah, I'm not too concerned. If I get a CEL from it, then I'll see what my dealership has to say. 
Slightly off topic, about losing the flash, I have APR Stg 2 93 octane program and stock programming, so it would obviously go into stock mode. I would be able to get it back into 93 mode since I have that switchability correct? Or not at all? I guess it doesn't concern me too much as the place I went to go for APR is also the VW dealership I use. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kenestra (Oct 18, 2004)

What would be described as "Late 2007"?


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

When the dealer flashes the ECM...it will overwrite all of the code, doesn't matter what mode you are in. Sorry boss








Either way you'd want the fix to be in all modes of operation. Just hang out until APR gets their fix going.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Kenestra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenestra* »_What would be described as "Late 2007"?

There is no early or late with this update it is based on what ECM is in your vehicle.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So any idea how long until REVO is able to do the rereflash?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8tjettaman* »_So any idea how long until REVO is able to do the rereflash?

We have many of the updated codes that need to be converted into performance code still. The TSB was just issued within the last week or so and it takes a bit of time to catch up and acquire everything then apply it to the hundreds of different files that are affected by it.
We will do our best to keep everyone updated.


----------



## 1.8tjettaman (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks Chris.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (1.8tjettaman)*

With respect to this being a "required" update, according to the Audi TSB, the dealer should ONLY do it if there is a MIL (check engine light) on, correct? I just installed the EuroJet PCV fix and it's going to be a pita to remove.


----------



## U.G.MKV (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (ch[email protected])*

Thank you very much! You are 100% correct I took my car for svc and they don't need to update it. As for the revo dealer I can only think they wanted proof of a flash because they did it at a car show and not at their shop. They flashed alot of cars that day and I'm sure it would be hard to just remember someone from a show . But thanks for your relpy.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

"Yes...the procedure is the same as the OY recall and will remove your aftermarket software."
You're saying that this "update" will ERASE our programs??? (REVO,GIAC,APR) 
F THAT I'm not getting this "update".








What do we do if you have REVO Stage II Software?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
You're saying that this "update" will ERASE our programs??? (REVO,GIAC,APR) 
F THAT I'm not getting this "update".








What do we do if you have REVO Stage II Software?









Yes any flashed performed by the dealer will overwrite your performance software.
But you are correct you are not getting this update, since your car is an 08 your 115S ECM is not on the list of affected vehicles.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Intake Flap Motor Recall (NoRegrets78)*

So what VIN range does this apply to? I haven't quite grasped how to determine if you need this or not. I had my car in this week but I didn't have anything on my work order that they did it.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NoRegrets78* »_When the dealer flashes the ECM...it will overwrite all of the code, doesn't matter what mode you are in. Sorry boss








Either way you'd want the fix to be in all modes of operation. Just hang out until APR gets their fix going.

I'll have to talk to my service manager who also took care of the Stg 2. He has a 2007 GTI himself, so he's pretty informed of the stuff. Conrad aka Driftin GTI on here.


----------



## HXMan (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: (Robin @ Revo Technik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robin @ Revo Technik* »_Thats the exact bulletin I read this morning, thanks for posting that!
And LOL at doing that intake motor flap in 70 minutes...

LOL..yea. Actually we dont get paid 70 minutes to install it. We get 7/10 of an hour to do it, or .7x60min=42min. Thats to remove the stupid engine cover, get what you can out of the way so you have a little bit easier time to access the three torx screws, remove the flap motor, and then put the new one in and put everything else back together. 
We made a custom tool here which helps but the motor still takes at least 2 hours to remove and install. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I've been lurking on these forums for a bit and figured I would finally post.


----------



## dolphingray (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (HXMan)*

Looks like the dealer is charging me $350 for the Intake Flap Motor part and another $350 labor to change the intake flap motor. I have 51k miles and I'm out of warranty and dealer says they will not cover this TSB since it's not a recall and will need to charge me $700. He gave me a 10% discount to make me feel better.
Of course once I'm out of warranty dealer has informed me to two other new problems and tried to sell me a $3k extended warranty. They said these errors did not appear 6k miles ago on my last service. I will buy a VAG and double check when these codes came up.
My car is completely stock and this is the second time the check engine warning light appeared and another time the air bag light popped on, each about every 10k miles. In both cases dealer flash updated to fix the warning lights, and this last one is out of my pocket. Seems like the car is in the shop either for maintenance or warranty service every 5k miles 
Needless to say I'm not very happy right now if this is what I get to look forward to once I'm out of warranty.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dolphingray)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dolphingray* »_Looks like the dealer is charging me $350 for the Intake Flap Motor part and another $350 labor to change the intake flap motor.

Tell that dealer so suck salt.
I have a flap motor here if you need one and you can change it in 10 mins if so much as it is held by 3 bolts to the intake plenum.
Whatever the case (personally speaking) I would just cancel it.VW did on there motorsport & prototype engines


----------



## fuscobal (Nov 24, 2004)

Forgot to mention it at the proper moment but...I had the 2 errors that point to a flap motor malfunction and still...it wasn't the flap motor. I purchased the motor for nothing (car isn't undr warranty anymore) and the errors were caused by a small hole in the catalytic converter. Fixed that and the errors dissapeared forever. In conclusion u may also check the exhaust for a leak before the second lambda before purchasing a new flap motor !


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

*Intake Flap Motor question*

I know this is kind of a dead thread, but I am going to revive it, because my intake flapper motor recently took a sh*t on me and my GTI is just recently out of warranty too. I have a happy ending to my tale, but I have to ask a question first. Simply put, would the intake flapper motor not be covered under the powertrain warranty perchance? As i read it, it covers, "Cylinder block and all internal parts, cylinder head and all internal parts, valve train, spur belt, flywheel, oil pump, water pump, *manifolds*, all related seals and gaskets." In my humble opinion, an intake flapper to me would be considered a manifold of sorts, no? My car was checked when the service bulletin was issued back in '08, but my car passed the test at the time, and therefore the motor was not replaced. As luck would have it, I just recently got the check engine light, conveniently before I needed to have my emissions tested and after my new vehicle warranty ran out. Also needed a new crankcase vent as well. Quoted a price somewhere in the neighborhood of $870, give or take. I was pissed to say the least. The VW service rep gave me VW of America's 800 number to call, and I told him thanks, I was gonna give them a piece of my mind, seeing as how I have had that g'damned check engine light so many friggin' times with this car, as much as I love it. He told me, no, don't do that, they won't help you at all then. Also talked to a service guy from another dealership I took my car to for service and he explained the whole intake flapper motor service bulletin to me again, etc... and also told me not to say anything negative to VW or tell them I'm not gonna buy their cars anymore, etc... Well, the short of it is this. I talked to VWoA and told them this was my 3rd VW and that my whole family had VWs- my dad, a couple beetles, a squareback and a rabbit, and that I loved their cars, but this was ridiculous with the problems I have had with mine. They were very simpathetic and passed my case on to a higher-up. Got a call the next day saying they were going to cover all the parts and half the labor. Even a part that I didn't mention to VWoA, but i had asked the dealer and they passed that along to VWoA- the trim on the liftgate that has those two posts that support the rear deck...my kids broke one and I the other and it's really annoying lifting the lid and that deck not coming up and you're trying to load groceries, luggage, etc.... Anyways, I thought that was fantastic and thanked them... But now looking at the warranty again, if occured to me that maybe this should have been covered all along. However, I imagine they would have offered to fix it under warranty if it was really covered. Just wondering if i could have argued that it should be covered under the powertrain warranty or not.... Alright, thanks for the answers/opinions in advance....


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

holy wall of text batman!


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Krieger said:


> holy wall of text batman!


So what are tryin to say? Too much? Was it too wordy? Should I have summarized?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

paragraphs would have been nice. any spacing at all really. :beer:


----------



## got_a_vdub (Sep 6, 2004)

Krieger said:


> paragraphs would have been nice. any spacing at all really. :beer:


I suppose I could have made a few paragraphs.... it was late though and I wasn't really paying attention.. :beer:


----------

